# Menu déroulant



## Ghislin (10 Mars 2012)

Salut
Au sujet du menu que l on peut descendre dans le haut de l écran ,est-ce que l'on peut supprimer les message qui sont afficher. Merci ghis


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je pense que tu parles du centre de notifications. Soit les messages s'effacent en les consultant dans leur app, soit tu as une croix à côté du message qui te permet de l'effacer.


----------



## Ghislin (11 Mars 2012)

Pour le menu j'ai trouvé merci,j'ai une autre question sur le même sujet :lorsqu'il y a un évènement dans le calendrier je reçoi un e-mail est-ce que je peut changer cette adresse.
Merci
Ghis


----------



## Cédric74 (12 Mars 2012)

Je ne pourrais pas t'aider, je n'utilise pas cette fonction.


----------

